# Slice premium plus Fork + Star nut = OK?



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

Can someone confirm that it's ok to use a star nut on the Premium Plus fork? I know star nuts are typically considered a no-no w/ carbon steerers, but I thought I had read that cannondale says it's ok w/ their forks. Also, do you have to use the extended-length cannondale top cap that's supplied with the fork, or can I use any generic top cap?. THANKS!


----------



## martroy (Mar 29, 2004)

All carbon steerer Cannondale forks uses star nuts but you need to use the top cap/sleeve that comes with it.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

what happens if you dont use the top cap that come with it?


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*One can crush the steerer tube...*

The compression cap for the Canny forks is really a cap and integrated aluminum sleeve of a length that approximates the stack height of most stems. This sleeve enforces the interior wall of the steerer tube and can potentially prevent the cracking of the steerer tube via ham-fisted, over-torque happy home mechanics.


----------

